# Wonder Wheels..



## faz10 (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone recommed Carplan Wonder Wheels? 

Buy or not to buy?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

faz10 said:


> Anyone recommed Carplan Wonder Wheels?
> 
> Buy or not to buy?


There are 3 different products, which one are you reffering to?
They all have their place and all worth considering.


----------



## faz10 (Nov 14, 2010)

this one

http://www.carplan.co.uk/index.cfm?product=87


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

faz10 said:


> this one
> 
> http://www.carplan.co.uk/index.cfm?product=87


I think that one is the acidic one in a spray bottle, there is wonder wheels U, which is alkaline and Wonder Wheels hot wheels, which is near ph neutral and features the colour changing :thumb:


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Just to let you know, you can get a 5 litre bottle of wonder wheels original at costco at the moment, which is about £7 including VAT

whcih is about the same price as the 500ml retail version isnt it?


----------



## faz10 (Nov 14, 2010)

Went Costco they got 5L of the acidic one i think.. its about £8 

dont want to damage my wheels with the acid based cleaner.. 

any other good alloy wheel cleaners out there? which one do you use yourself?


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Correct, that is the acidic one, I did use before trying the non acidic type cleaners.

I currently use Very Cherry Acid Free 

My experience of the trigger Wonder Wheels was that it seemed very wasteful compared to the bottle and brush version. I does clean well but I do wonder what prolonged use might do to my wheels

Having said that the Very Cherry is great value as a 1ltr Bottle will make 6ltrs of wheel cleaner at a 1:5 ratio


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

faz10 said:


> Went Costco they got 5L of the acidic one i think.. its about £8
> 
> dont want to damage my wheels with the acid based cleaner..
> 
> any other good alloy wheel cleaners out there? which one do you use yourself?





RobP said:


> Correct, that is the acidic one, I did use before trying the non acidic type cleaners.
> 
> I currently use Very Cherry Acid Free
> 
> ...


The acidic can be used with care , but 5 litres is way too much for personal use, I have 2 litres of Swarfega alloy cleaner and that is lasting an age.
As mentioned the AB Very Cherry is good stuff too and works well at 1:10 and is a great price too :thumb:


----------



## faz10 (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks for the advice.. 

Im going to try it, i'l post some pics up once i get it..


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought the 5 litre one at costco too, purely because it was a bargain. I use it on my rubbish little run around as the wheels are pretty knackered anyway. Im sure if you clean them and wash it off quickly it cant be that bad?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

faz10 said:


> thanks for the advice..
> 
> Im going to try it, i'l post some pics up once i get it..


Check out Asda, they usually have 2 for £5 , they certainley had the WW U there when I last visited, Im into the wonder wheels hot wheels at present

Applied









After a few minutes dwell










then rinsed off



leaving










and still works once diluted at up to 1:10


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

GrahamKendall said:


> I bought the 5 litre one at costco too, purely because it was a bargain. I use it on my rubbish little run around as the wheels are pretty knackered anyway. Im sure if you clean them and wash it off quickly it cant be that bad?


Me too, I keep it for really bad wheels that I come across every now and then. Think I paid £6 a couple of years ago. Bargain


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a heads up, the Simoniz wheel gel is at Wilkinson's for £1.64 500ml


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Just a heads up, the Simoniz wheel gel is at Wilkinson's for £1.64 500ml


Still on offer at this price for the next 3 - 4 weeks, its already been on promotion for 5 weeks  Can rate it as well! Does a good job but can have trouble removing more stubborn marks! Can't go wrong for £1.64 though.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Avanti said:


>


Correct me if I am wrong but the picture appears to show that the face of the wheel is excellent but also that the interior is far from clean??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BL-Sci said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but the picture appears to show that the face of the wheel is excellent but also that the interior is far from clean??


You are not wrong in your observation, however the video shows no attempt at doing any other than the face of the rim, althought it is cleaner than rims of similar cars/age mileage :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Avanti said:


> You are not wrong in your observation, however the video shows no attempt at doing any other than the face of the rim, althought it is cleaner than rims of similar cars/age mileage :thumb:


Oh sorry, I was not meaning to criticise your rims!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BL-Sci said:


> Oh sorry, I was not meaning to criticise your rims!


 I know :thumb:
I just create the vids to show products in action, in fairness none are substandard products, and just depends on the level of clean the user wants to get to :thumb:
Once I get my garage done I will take the wheels off to clean the insides, the ground where I cleane the cars is too soft to bear the load of a jack


----------

